# [SOLVED] Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing



## Troy-WinVista32

Hey, as the title states, my windows explorer keeps crashing right when I log in to my user on my laptop. A few seconds after I type in my password and log in, after everything starts to load, I get a message saying that windows explorer is not responding and will close. Then I have to go to the task manager and manually start a new task to run it again and after that it works properly.

Can anyone help me find out why it's crashing and how to fix it?

Please and thank you! :smile:

-Troy


----------



## joeten

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried running sfc /scannow once once your on your desktop,can you log on in safemode without issue
http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/66978-system-files-sfc-command.html


----------



## Troy-WinVista32

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

I've tried the sfc/scannow but it didn't turn up anything. I'll try to get on in safe mode in a little bit, I'm downloading a particularly important file that's rather large and I'd prefer not to mess around with anything until it's finished downloading. What would I do once in safe mode?


----------



## Troy-WinVista32

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

Also, it crashes whenever I try to use the default command to open a file. Ex. I open up computer and "explore" the local disk, and it crashes. If I use the alternate (open) it doesn't crash, it just opens in a separate window. This goes for any default file open/explore option. Also, certain programs crash after a certain amount of time, regardless of what I'm doing (games and such) and I'm at my wit's end trying to deal with it.

Considering I wouldn't be able to get to this page whilst in safe mode, what do I do once I enter it?


----------



## Troy-WinVista32

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

...Thanks for a response. Would it help to create a dump file for the explorer app to see what's actually going on? And if so, how do I view the .dmp file? I haven't found anything that can view it yet. Please help


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

Boot into SAFEMODE w/ Networking - you'll have Interent access.

See if Windows Explorer crashes there.

See this MS KB for info on using MSCONFIG to troubleshoot start-up/ logon issues - 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950093

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## art_l_j

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

Have you updated your Windows with the most recent updates, using Windows Update?

I recommend to my customers (I am an OEM of custom-built computer systems), that they run Windows Update *every morning,* in order to get the most recent updates for Microsoft Security Essentials (the anti-virus product that I recommend for everyone). You can download Microsoft Security Essentials for free using this link:
http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

Here is a typical message, that I send to my customers:


> I have started to use Windows Update first thing every morning, on my 'Windows XP' computers (I have 3 of them), and on my 'Windows 7' computers (I have 10 of them), primarily in order to get the most recent 'Virus Definition Files' for the 'Microsoft Security Essentials' (MSE) product (this is the anti-virus program that you and I are both using).
> 
> I have found, so far, that there are one or more new 'Virus Definition Files' *every single day!!!*
> 
> Doing the Update procedure every morning, will help to prevent your computers from being infected with any so-called 'zero-day virus'. I will explain what this means, below.
> 
> The way that anti-virus programs like MSE work, is that they scan for viruses, checking your files, emails, etc., against the 'virus definitions' in their 'virus definition files'. So, a 'new' virus, which is not in any 'virus definition file', *will 'slip past' any anti-virus program, no matter how good, and infect 'your' computer* ('your' in the general sense). This is what is meant, by the term 'zero-day virus'.
> 
> By Updating your computers every morning, you reduce the probability of getting infected by any new 'zero-day viruses'.
> 
> So, in order to maintain the best possible protection for your 2 'Windows XP' computers, I would very strongly recommend that you should get into the habit of performing this Windows Update procedure on both computers first thing each morning. It should only take you about 5 minutes, tops, to fully update both computers each morning.


These are the specific Windows 7 Update instructions that I give to all of my customers:


> Here are the instructions on how to update your computer each morning.
> 
> 1) Open the Windows Update (NOT Microsoft Update) program by doing the following:
> Start --> All Programs --> Windows Update
> The above means:
> - Click on the 'Start' button, at the top-right of your screen.
> - Click on 'All Programs', near the lower-left of the new window that opens up.
> - Click on 'Windows Update', it will be just above the center-left when you have clicked on 'All Programs'.
> 
> 2) In the Windows Update program window that opens up, click on the 'Check for updates' button, near the top-left of the window.
> 
> 3) After checking with Microsoft for important updates, and if there are some of these 'Important updates' to install, then you click on the 'Install updates' button, that shows up in the Windows Update program window.
> 
> 4) After all of these 'important updates' have been installed, you will either get an 'Installation complete' message, or (for some types of updates) a message saying that you need to reboot your computer. Click on 'Close' if the message is 'Installation complete', or click on 'Reboot now' if the message asks you to do that.
> 
> 5) Exit the Windows Update program (for the 'Installation complete' type of update), or wait until the computer has finished rebooting (for the 'Reboot' type of update).
> 
> 6) Repeat steps 1 to 5 above, until there are zero 'important updates' to install.


I hope this helps,
Art


----------



## art_l_j

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

One more thing to do, after you have downloaded and installed Microsoft Security Essentials, is to do a 'Full Scan' of your computer, to find and eliminate any viruses that may have infected your computer.

Program crashes, like the one you are experiencing with Windows Explorer, are a common type of problem that is caused by a virus infection.

I hope this helps,
Art


----------



## Troy-WinVista32

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

I tried getting MSE 2 days ago, but when I tried to update it so it could scan and such, it said I didn't have an internet connection... Which I did, and it was fully functional. So I uninstalled that, got AVG virus scanner and ZoneAlarm for the firewall. AVG found and eliminated 2 viruses but it didn't solve the problem.

Also, it doesn't crash at startup every time I restart my computer for some reason. Right now the main things that're bugging me are the program crashes and that I can't use the default open option to open files without it crashing.

I also defraged my computer last night (to no avail) and now I'm going to try another AVG virus scan.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

Get rid of Zone Alarm - its firewall causes crashes in Vista & Windows 7 systems.

Z/A Removal --> http://server.iad.liveperson.net/hc...&sg=2&st=846489&documentid=344897&action=view

Re-boot to allow removal of boot & kernel mode drivers.

Now AVG's turn (it may have been corrupted) --> http://www.avg.com/download-tools

Reset the Windows Firewall to default settings.

Run the System File Checker/ repair utility (turn Internet OFF) - 
START | type *cmd.exe* into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select run as Administrator | type/ paste the following:


Code:


[font=lucida console]sfc /scannow[/font]

Upon completion re-boot to allow files in use to be repaired.

SFC general info --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936212
SFC & the CBS log --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928228

Now try and install Microsoft Security Essentials --> http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Troy-WinVista32

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

MSE has an anti-virus scanner in it right? So I won't need AVG with it?


----------



## Troy-WinVista32

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

And I can't access the page to re-download MSE. I tried installing it with the file I had, but it wouldn't update like last time. I also tried going to the site on chrome, firefox, and IE and it wouldn't let me for any of them.


----------



## Troy-WinVista32

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

Alright well even after downloading MSE from a different site, it still won't work so I'll just have to live with AVG and ZA. I know neither of them are the reason windows explorer and some other programs are crashing because they still crash when neither of them are even installed. I also did two sfc/scannow's and both of them said there weren't any integrity problems. Anyone else have any fine ideas that don't include MSE?


----------



## art_l_j

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*



Troy-WinVista32 said:


> MSE has an anti-virus scanner in it right? So I won't need AVG with it?


Yes, when you download and install MSE, you need to uninstall all other anti-virus products *before you install MSE.*

Then install MSE, and do a 'Full Scan'. *In my experience,* MSE will 'catch' and eliminate viruses *that AVG and other anti-virus programs are not able to detect!*

I hope this helps,
Art


----------



## art_l_j

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*



Troy-WinVista32 said:


> Alright well even after downloading MSE from a different site, it still won't work so I'll just have to live with AVG and ZA. I know neither of them are the reason windows explorer and some other programs are crashing because they still crash when neither of them are even installed. I also did two sfc/scannow's and both of them said there weren't any integrity problems. Anyone else have any fine ideas that don't include MSE?


Something is *really, really seriously wrong with your computer,* if you cannot download and install MSE.

The fact that 'something' is interfering with your attempts to download and install MSE, just *screams out: VIRUS!!! VIRUS!!!*

This type of behavior is *extremely typical of how viruses behave, as they do not permit you to get something that will 'kill' them!*

I would say that there is very close to a 100% probability that:

you do have a virus,

that AVG (and other anti-virus programs) are unable to 'see' this virus, and

that you may have to remove your hard disk to have it 'cleaned' by another system.

I am sorry, to be the 'bearer of bad tidings', but that is what I believe to be wrong with your computer.

I hope this helps,
Art


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

Hi - 

Please follow these insructions --> BSOD Posting Instructions

It will provide detailed system information that may hold clues.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

Hi don't panic get the info jc has asked for he will then be able to narrow down the issue and if it is an infection you can get the folks over in the security forum help you remove it


----------



## Troy-WinVista32

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

Thanks to everyone for responding and I'm sorry if I come off as rude. This is a very stressful time for me.

Art- I think it was just a site malfunction that prevented me from downloading MSE from the actual site. I just downloaded it from the legit Microsoft site and will install it as soon as I finish this post.

jc- I'll follow your instructions if MSE can't fix the problem, but thank you for your contribution


----------



## art_l_j

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*



Troy-WinVista32 said:


> Thanks to everyone for responding and I'm sorry if I come off as rude. This is a very stressful time for me.
> Art- I think it was just a site malfunction that prevented me from downloading MSE from the actual site. I just downloaded it from the legit Microsoft site and will install it as soon as I finish this post.
> jc- I'll follow your instructions if MSE can't fix the problem, but thank you for your contribution


Hey, as we used to say back in the '60s (when I was a teenager):
"No sweat, man!" 

Hopefully, MSE will solve your problem (if it is truly caused by a virus), and you will be 'back to normal' soon. 

Best regards,
Art


----------



## Troy-WinVista32

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

Well whatever it was wouldn't let me use MSE in normal mode and started crashing to the point where I couldn't use my computer. So I booted up in safe mode (at first just to update my backup files) and then realized I could scan with MSE. I did the scan (took like 6 hours) and it got rid of the remaining two viruses.... but the problem still existed. So I resolved to just revert my computer to factory specs after I'd gotten all my important data and now it works fine.

So yeah, it's solved. How do I put the [solved] in the titled?


----------



## joeten

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*

Hi use the thread tools near the top of the page


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows Explorer Keeps Crashing*



troy-winvista32 said:


> well whatever it was wouldn't let me use mse in normal mode and started crashing to the point where i couldn't use my computer. So i booted up in safe mode (at first just to update my backup files) and then realized i could scan with mse. I did the scan (took like 6 hours) and it got rid of the remaining two viruses.... But the problem still existed. So i resolved to just revert my computer to factory specs after i'd gotten all my important data and now it works fine.
> 
> So yeah, it's solved. How do i put the [solved] in the titled?
> 
> 
> 
> joeten said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi use the thread tools near the top of the page
Click to expand...

done.


----------

